# IP Addresses etc



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

Wasn't sure whether to add this to my original clueless post on file transfer or create a new clueless post - well it's kind of a new subject so here we go!..

1. I have had my Tivo networked for several years and used my PC to access it via Tivoweb and my router on 192.168.0.4
2. My new employer supplied me with a broadband connection and a new router who's IP default gateway appears to be 192.168.94.1
3. Obviously (even for me!) when I use the browser to try and access Tivoweb it can't access the Tivo because it's looking for 192.168.0.4 but even when I open a command prompt and try every IP from 192.168.94.01 to 192.168.94.20 it won't find my Tivo.

Any ideas? When I swap the LAN connection from Tivo to my media streamer it registers the IP address as 192.168.94.13 but when I plug it back in the Tivo I can't ftp or Telnet it on that address - why? Assuming you can guide me in the right direction to allow my router to see Tivo how would I then get Tivoweb to work with the new IP address?

Simon


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

What make and model is your new router?

I myself changed my new router to match the ip details of my old router rather than play with the tivo nic configuration.

Automan.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Simon - you need to run nic_config_tivo to change your gateway address to match that of the router.

BE CAREFUL! nic_config_tivo seems to be sensitive to people pressing <enter> and skipping settings (i.e. you enter the IP address first, press <enter> and it skips the gateway). Best bet is to enter three digit IP address and let the cursor skip to the next entry automatically.

If in doubt, DON'T SAVE. Come back for more help.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Automan - Simon may not be able to change his router settings as his employer may require certain settings for their VPN tunnel to work correctly (at a guess).


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

ColinYounger said:


> Automan - Simon may not be able to change his router settings as his employer may require certain settings for their VPN tunnel to work correctly (at a guess).


Spot on - they've crippled the ability for me to play with it (which is probably rather sensible of them!).
I'm not sure I'm confident enough to muck around with the nic_config_tivo file - but even if I was, don't I have to be able to telnet to it in order to do that?

Simon


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

You do have to telnet in - the alternative is to pull the drive and do it via your PC (see Steve Conrad, Hinsdale's, etc).

My impression from this:


> When I swap the LAN connection from Tivo to my media streamer it registers the IP address as 192.168.94.13


that you could telnet in. Sorry if I read a little too hard between the lines there.


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

Just me not explaining properly I guess!

I meant that the media streamer device shows an IP address of 192.168.94.13 but when I unplug the LAN cable from that device and plug it into the Tivo I can't telnet the Tivo from the PC with that address (or any number in that area).

I wonder if it's possible my employer has set up the ZyXel router to not allow ftp or telnet?
It seems to think about it for a while and then say "Could not open a connection to the host, on port 23, connect failed"

Simon


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

That's a generic error message.

Simon - if your gateway setting on your TiVo doesn't match your router, you're not going to be able to connect to it. Full stop.


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

Is an IP address of 192.168.0.4 almost standard? ie if I plugged my Tivo to a friends router could I then go in and change the nic config file to match my router so it would work when I plugged it in back in at home? I'm not that keen on pulling the drive etc so I'm clutching at straws!
Simon


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

swarrans said:


> Is an IP address of 192.168.0.4 almost standard? ie if I plugged my Tivo to a friends router could I then go in and change the nic config file to match my router so it would work when I plugged it in back in at home? I'm not that keen on pulling the drive etc so I'm clutching at straws!
> Simon


If you don't want to pull the drive, I think you should be able to connect your PC/laptop directly to your tivo and run nic_config_tivo.

If that's not an option, then you can use a friend's router.

Temporarily set the router IP to the IP address of your old router and you should be good.


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

I like the idea of connecting a laptop directly to my Tivo and making the changes that way - thanks.
I'm not exactly sure what I'll need to enter at the command prompt but I'll do some research in order to not overstay my welcome here.
Simon


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

swarrans said:


> I like the idea of connecting a laptop directly to my Tivo and making the changes that way - thanks.
> I'm not exactly sure what I'll need to enter at the command prompt but I'll do some research in order to not overstay my welcome here.
> Simon


Presumably the laptop IP will be in the same range as your tivo?

Off the top of my head (and so probably not correct - I'm not an expert) you'll need to telnet into tivo, at the bash prompt type nic_config_tivo - it should be in your path so should work like that.

Then select option 2 - change IP address/gateway

Change the IP so the the first 3 octets (I think they're called that) are the same as your new router and the the fourth is unique.

Keep the subnet the same and set the gateway to your router's IP.

And reboot.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

If I were you, I'd hard code the ip address settings of your laptop temporarily to the same subnet as your tivo, use a cross over cable and connect the two devices directly. telnet from the laptop to the tivo, run nic_config_tivo, then try the tivo on your router again.

If this is beyond you, shout for more detailed help?


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

alextegg said:


> If I were you, I'd hard code the ip address settings of your laptop temporarily to the same subnet as your tivo, use a cross over cable and connect the two devices directly. telnet from the laptop to the tivo, run nic_config_tivo, then try the tivo on your router again.
> 
> If this is beyond you, shout for more detailed help?


To my enormous suprise (and I'm sure yours too!) I did what you suggested and everything is working fine now - thank you very much everyone!

Simon


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Looks like your ability out-weighs your confidence 

Always the best way, I find, the other way round can often be embarrassing, and almost always more expensive !


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

alextegg said:


> If I were you, I'd hard code the ip address settings of your laptop temporarily to the same subnet as your tivo, use a cross over cable and connect the two devices directly. telnet from the laptop to the tivo, run nic_config_tivo, then try the tivo on your router again.


That's what I did when I got a new router - and it worked fine (after a bit of a fiddle when the laptop got confused with the wifi accidentally left on). Getting hold of the crossover cable can be a little tricky though as they're not as common as standard network cables - I had to borrow one.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

You don't need a cross-over cable.

Still use the the same physical setup and if TiVo & laptop are configured with an IP address in the same subnet rather than using the DHCP of the router, then they should talk to each other.


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

Will it work with both then? I certain did use a cross-over cable and it worked fine.

Simon


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

a crossover cable used to be necessary

these days, it's not necessarily the case, and often a normal cable will work just as well.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

eh ?? 

How has the ethernet standard changed recently then?

It's my understanding you have two options:

1. Direct connection of two machines via their ethernet ports using a crossover cable
2. connection using standard cables, but this must be through a switch or router ??

Alex


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

A lot of modern switches/routers can sense if a standard or crossover cable is connected and work accordingly.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Yes, they have intelligence, but I am not aware of any computers that can be connected directly with a standard ethernet cable??


----------



## SteveA (Oct 30, 2000)

The Broadcom NetXtreme ethernet controllers, fitted to many laptops and desktops, feature auto-MDI crossover. Most switches and routers do too these days, so crossover cables are becoming unecessary.

Good job too, as putting a new connector on a Cat 6 cable is a PITA!


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

hmm. Knew about the switches / routers but not the ethernet controllers. Learn something new every day


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

> 1. Direct connection of two machines via their ethernet ports using a crossover cable
> 2. connection using standard cables, but this must be through a switch or router ??


I'd agree with this apart from the mentioned auto-X equipped NICs/switches/routers

I was suggesting using option 2, but setting a static address on the laptop rather than using DHCP, telnet to TiVo, change TiVo ip address, lose connection, but then change laptop back to DHCP or relevant static in correct subnet.

I have no shortage of ethernet crosses but this meant I just just had to swap out my faulty router and use the same cables.

Option 1 also has the advantage of being able to use wireless from the laptop too if you want


----------

